# T5 ho



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

Which manufacturers should I look at and which ones should I avoid?

I should have put high bay/low bay


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Maximumbob said:


> Which manufacturers should I look at and which ones should I avoid?


I've had good luck with Lightolier


----------

